# I need help with this idea...



## Jade.Crusader (Jun 24, 2013)

This is a pic of a cabinet that is up for sale on Facebook classifies right now and I'm thinking about getting it to modify it and turn it into a rat cage. I will take the back off and replace it with wire, take the glass out of the doors and also replace it with wire, and add more shelves into it. My concern is that I see the shelves aren't totally covered with laminate. Is this a problem, you think? It's on the bottom, it appears, so I'm hoping that means it won't get wet... Also, I am wanting to make holes in the shelves so they can travel up and down with ladders, PVC, etc, but wouldn't I need to also cover the raw edge of the inside of the hole? Anybody do this already and find a good solution?


----------



## Jade.Crusader (Jun 24, 2013)

Okay, it's confirmed, we're getting the cabinet today . I hope it works out!! Any suggestions???


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Um I am no help with this but I would suggest getting a child friendly paint and paint it so it has a coating on it so it is easier to clean up pee because the wood would absorb it there are quiet a few people here that have some things like that I would search the forum I am sure ull find helpful tips somewhere here. Good luck 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jade.Crusader (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm not sure how plywood works, but wouldn't the plywood just absorb the paint and begin swelling and not actually seal?? I honestly have no clue...


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

Since that's laminated I wouldn't worry about pee soaking through, but the raw/exposed wood will need to be covered with something. You can usually get a clear sealant (or a child friendly paint like Mitsy recommended) to go over the wood. If the paint is glossed or advertised as a sealant, you shouldn't have an issue. Maybe prime it first? However if it's on the bottom like that I wouldn't worry too much about it, honestly. Unless your rats pee upwards.  Seems like a fun project!


----------



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

lol no plywood won't absorb your paint and begin to swell, i'd suggest putting hardware cloth on both sides for better ventilation also child safe paint it or natural paint which you can purchase at ecospaints.com or any benjamin moore store, for the shelves if you have a drill with a doorknob saw, that could help you make an entrance to the different levels without too much of a hassle. good luck with your project i had fun building mine hope you do too


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

If you are willing to put the time and money into this, it can make a nice cage that will look great in a living space. Ventilation and the protection of the wooden surfaces are key here. If you have the front and back covered with mesh, you should be good on the ventilation.

As far as sealing the wood, every surface needs to be sealed with several coats of a non-toxic sealer. Go to the hardware store and ask about their acrylic wood sealers and ask for brands they carry that are pet and child safe. LOTS of coats!

Other than that, let your imagination run free!


----------



## Jade.Crusader (Jun 24, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks for the info! We just picked it up today and I'll begin working on it soon. We already have some wire, although I think I'll post a picture here and see if you think it's the right stuff or not... I honestly can't remember what it was called when we purchased it for another project a few years ago. The last thing I would need would be for it to rust on me after the whole thing is together.


----------



## Nathan4d (Feb 17, 2013)

Also you will need to stick electrical tape on inside edges and corners or the wood will warp in the gaps. This may need to be changed with each clean.

On the holes you cut you would need to put some iron on laminate or something similar.

If you google grotto rat cage there is one online about making a cage with some good tips to help you


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I would caulk the inside edges rather than using electrical tape and replacing it each time. Just rub a few lines of caulk in the seams and you'll be good.

As long as the wire roll you got isn't galvanized, you should be alright, but we can double check for you.


----------



## Jade.Crusader (Jun 24, 2013)

I hadn't even thought about sealing the edges! Thank you. That's what I need you guys for .


----------



## Jade.Crusader (Jun 24, 2013)

Here are some pics of the wire:


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I can't tell if that's galvanized or not. If you have a local hardware store, you should show it to them and they might be able to tell you. Otherwise, you can go ahead and use it and if it ends up being galvanized and soaking up urine, you can always replace it.


----------



## Jade.Crusader (Jun 24, 2013)

That's true. I don't have any other use for it right now. It would be prettier to have something black, but this works for now . I'll update my progress here.


----------



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

its galvanized but hey wire shelves are awesome and powder coated so you could probably find that at home depot or another hardware store


----------



## Jade.Crusader (Jun 24, 2013)

Okay, wire is on the back, holes cut in the shelves, glass out of the doors. just need to seal up some spots, put wire in the doors, silicone the shelves, figure out ladders of sorts (not to mention toys, beds, etc), and then figure out how to close up the 1/2 inch gap between the doors when they come together n the center. i was just going to leave it but they'll chew a hole real quick and get out I'm sure. any suggestions? i can post pics if necessary.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Do you know how some cabinets, like entertainment centers, have a strip of wood on one door so that that door must be closed first? You could do that with a strip of wood nailed to one door, but I don't know if that would stop any chewing.

I think chewing is either going to happen or not going to happen. The strip may give you something to replace if it gets chewed too badly whereas if they chew the door itself, you'd have to replace an entire door!


----------



## Jade.Crusader (Jun 24, 2013)

That's a really good idea... I was also thinking maybe putting a metal carpet strip on there... like this: http://www.lifeandhome.com/carpet-trim-wide-metal1-3-8x36.html?gclid=CKnT1qjwpbgCFchxQgodMQEANA


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

The carpet strip would definitely work and act just like the wooden strip but with reduced risk of chewing. I say go for it.


----------

